# Ajouter un séparateur sur le dock



## Azaly (12 Juin 2008)

Bonsoir

j'aimerais savoir s'il est possible de rajouter un séparateur sur le dock... j'aimerais en mettre un entre les aplis et les fenêtres ouvertes pour y foutre mes dossiers, je trouve ça plus propre d'avoir tout séparé (comme je faisais sous windows)

Merci de votre aide


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (12 Juin 2008)

Si tu veux faire comme celà : avant / après, il faut utiliser Dock Separators.


----------



## Azaly (12 Juin 2008)

euh je vois pas la différence...

j'ai téléchargé le programme mais il n'y a pas de séparateur en forme de passage piéton pour aller avec le dock 3D de Leopard


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (12 Juin 2008)

Azaly a dit:


> euh je vois pas la différence...



Si tu regardes de plus près, tu verras que le dock intitulé _'après'_ a groupé les applications par thème, et les a séparé par un espace (une icône transparente en loccurence). 




Azaly a dit:


> j'ai téléchargé le programme mais il n'y a pas de séparateur en forme de passage piéton pour aller avec le dock 3D de Leopard



Pour le passage pièton, regardes plutôt sur le forum de Mac Themes, par exemple ici ou là.


----------



## DeepDark (12 Juin 2008)

Azaly a dit:


> Bonsoir
> 
> j'aimerais savoir s'il est possible de rajouter un séparateur sur le dock... j'aimerais en mettre un entre les aplis et les fenêtres ouvertes pour y foutre mes dossiers, je trouve ça plus propre d'avoir tout séparé (comme je faisais sous windows)
> 
> Merci de votre aide


OnyX le fais très bien aussi  Mais qu'en mettant un espace vide...


----------



## Azaly (12 Juin 2008)

Bon je m'en fiche de regrouper les applis, je veux juste que mes dossiers soient séparés du reste...

Je vais regarder sur Mac theme

bon on a beau dire mais il y a des choses plus simples sous windows (pas taper) 

EDIT: eux sur les liens rien à voir avec des passages piétons...


----------



## Azaly (14 Juin 2008)

Personne ??


----------



## wath68 (14 Juin 2008)

Azaly a dit:


> ... j'aimerais en mettre un entre les aplis et les fenêtres ouvertes



Ben moi je ne comprend pas ta question, donc je ne peux pas trop t'aider.


----------



## Azaly (15 Juin 2008)

Bah j'aimerais avoir trois groupes distincts sur mon dock si tu veux, les applis, les dossiers, et les fenêtres ouvertes

Il n'y a qu'un seul séparateur par défaut, entre les applis et le reste (dossier ET fenêtres ouvertes) donc j'aimerais en rajouter un histoire que ça fasse moins fouilli, comme j'avais l'habitude sous windows  Mais j'aimerais que le nouveau séparateur est la même gueule que celui de base, à savoir un passage pour piétions


----------



## Azaly (17 Juin 2008)




----------



## ceslinstinct (18 Juin 2008)

Azaly a dit:


>


Bonjour

Il me semble que pour le Dock il n'existe qu'un white-separator.png

Les séparateurs (trouvé sur le web) que l'on ajoute sont des fichiers vides coté corbeille et des bundles vides coté applications (avec ou sans icônes).

ils sont décalés vers le haut comme ce qu'ils représente, si on les survoles ils affichent un nom vide.

La commande Apple pour les espaces vides est différente, elle n'affiche rien si on survole l'espace créé.

Voir si l'on peut assigner une image png à ce code?

@+


----------



## flotow (18 Juin 2008)

le separateur 'blanc' du coté app (et aussi du coté document) est une integré! (par contre, tu peux pas le faire via l'interface 
dans le terminal, tu peux 



> defaults write com.apple.dock persistent-apps -array-add '{ "tile-type" = "spacer-tile"; }'


et tu relances le dock (soit via le moniteur d'activité (forcer a quitter)
soit via le terminal


> killall Dock


----------



## Azaly (18 Juin 2008)

J'ai pas tout compris là...

c'est quoi un bundle ??

faut taper du code juste pour avoir un putain de séparateur piéton ? ouh là, pas si simple Mac OS :mouais:


----------



## flotow (19 Juin 2008)

Azaly a dit:


> J'ai pas tout compris là...
> 
> c'est quoi un bundle ??
> 
> faut taper du code juste pour avoir un putain de séparateur piéton ? ouh là, pas si simple Mac OS :mouais:


1) c'est pas du code
2) c'est pas pour le pieton, c'est pour les blanc dans le dock


----------



## ceslinstinct (19 Juin 2008)

Azaly a dit:


> J'ai pas tout compris là...
> 
> c'est quoi un bundle ??
> 
> faut taper du code juste pour avoir un putain de séparateur piéton ? ouh là, pas si simple Mac OS :mouais:


Bonsoir

Sous OS X une application peut être compilé en Application ou en bundle (version PPC et intel).
 Le bundle c'est un dossier qui possède une extension .app et qui est reconnue comme un fichier.

C'est pour ça que quand tu fait un clic droit sur une application tu as Afficher le contenue du paquet (en réalité tu peut voir ce que contient ce dossier application)


> faut taper du code juste pour avoir un putain de séparateur piéton ? ouh là, pas si simple Mac OS


Tu peut faire la commande du terminal, sans l'ouvrir en passant par AppleScript.

Ce que tu cherche est un fichier .png qui se trouve dans le dossier système.

Dossier à toucher que si l'on est sur de sois, si on fait une erreur avoir TM pret. 

@+


----------



## Tequilaforce (19 Juin 2008)

Dans ce cas prend ONYX comme le suggère DeepDark.

Tu lances Onyx, tu passes les vérif disque (osef on veut le dock). Ensuite tu va dans* Paramètre* puis *Dock *:

-* Espacement entre les icônes : Applications - Autres*

Click sur Applications, il te dit qu'il va relancé le Dock, valide. Un nouvel espace est créé dans le Dock. Tu reclick sur Applications dans Onyx, tu valides une 2eme fois. L'espace s'agrandit.
Ensuite tu peux le faire avec "Autres", click autant de fois que tu veux pour agrandir l'espace à ta sauce.


----------



## Azaly (20 Juin 2008)

Tequilaforce a dit:


> Dans ce cas prend ONYX comme le suggère DeepDark.
> 
> Tu lances Onyx, tu passes les vérif disque (osef on veut le dock). Ensuite tu va dans* Paramètre* puis *Dock *:
> 
> ...



et j'aurais mon passage piéton ?

(je demande parce que si c'est pas le cas pas envie de faire une connerie pour rien lol, surtout que j'ai pas TM)

Il est gratuit ONYX ?


----------



## flotow (20 Juin 2008)

onyx est gratuit, par contre, c'est pas pour le pieton, c'est pour les blancs dans le dock 
le PNG du pieton, c'est dans /System/Library/CoreServices/Dock.app (afficher le contenu du paquet)/Contents/Resources/separator.png
c'est un PNG de 64*128 que bien sur, tu copieras... avant de le modifier  (mais bon, c'est un peu risqué comme manip je trouve d'aller bouger des fichiers comme ca )


----------



## Azaly (20 Juin 2008)

oui là c'est un peu complexe

y a pas un moyen plus simple ?

c'est tout con ce que je demande pourtant... même windaube est plus simple sur ce coup 

Et c'est quoi les "blancs dans le dock" ?


----------



## flotow (20 Juin 2008)

le blanc dans le dock, c'est ca:





je sais pas pourquoi on parle de blanc dans le dock 
je crois que c'est celestinc qui a lancé le truc  (enfin, voila, c'est dit, tu sais a quoi ca sert )

c'est pas compliqué en soit, c'est juste que l'endroit ou ca se trouve, c'est _un brin_ sensible  suffit de faire attention


----------



## Azaly (20 Juin 2008)

bon on va dire que ce soir je suis un peu fatiguée 

donc est-ce qu'on pourrait me résumer simplement (ça m'a un peu embrouillée tout ça) comment rajouter cette saleté de séparateur passage piétons ?

Je ne veux pas modifier l'image juste rajouter ce passage entre les dossier et les fenêtres réduites

donc je prends onyx quand même ?


----------



## wath68 (20 Juin 2008)

En fait, il veut juste rajouter un (ou plusieurs) séparateur en forme de *passage piéton*, celui par défaut du dock.

Personnellement je ne connais pas la manip' (si il y en a une) qui permet de faire cela.


----------



## Azaly (20 Juin 2008)

bon je vais attendre car l'ordi a encore un problème

je suis en train de négocier un remboursement (machine refurb) donc je vais pas faire de manips si je dois le rendre


----------



## ceslinstinct (20 Juin 2008)

Azaly a dit:


> oui là c'est un peu complexe
> 
> y a pas un moyen plus simple ?
> 
> ...


Bonjour

Le séparateur d'origine dans le Dock est un séparateur spécial pour indiquer, a gauche les Applications, à droite les fichiers et les Stacks.

On peut séparer avec Onyx (ou d'autres) avec des séparateurs qui n'affichent aucune icônes.
Aussi bien à droite qu'a gauche du séparateur d'origine.

J'ai cité le séparateur blanc, car il en existent plusieurs modèles qui n'ont qu'une utilisation séparer les applications des autres sélections dans le dock.

@+


----------



## Azaly (20 Juin 2008)

Donc on peut mettre le passage piétons ? si oui, comment ?


----------



## ceslinstinct (20 Juin 2008)

Azaly a dit:


> Donc on peut mettre le passage piétons ? si oui, comment ?


Bonsoir

Si tu veut customiser ton Dock, essais *SuperDocker*

SuperDocker - Mac-Gratuit

PS: Testé avec Leopard.

@+


----------



## PoorMonsteR (29 Juin 2008)

Bonjour,
En parlant de SuperDocker (et pour éviter d'ouvrir un fil) je viens de le tester mais ça n'a pas vraiment fonctionné au top.
Je l'ai donc viré avec uApp.
Mais il y a des "restes" dans le Dock.
Après une recherche, j'ai trouvé une "plist" (avec "dock") que j'ai virée aussi.
Mais j'ai toujours "Super Mario" qui se ballade sous mes icones d'applis ouvertes. :rateau:
Que puis-je encore jeter comme fichier ?
Merci d'avance.


----------



## PoorMonsteR (12 Juillet 2008)

Bonsoir,
J'ai retrouvé un autre fichier qui "traînait" (avec EasyFind) mais "Super Mario" est toujours là.
Si quelqu'un a une idée.


----------



## link.javaux (13 Juillet 2008)

Pour Azaly; 

il y a des docs séparator de ce types





pour les choper va sur 
http://www.versiontracker.com/php/d...k=http://www.ipassion.it/DockSeparators15.sit


----------



## Christophe31 (13 Juillet 2008)

PoorMonsteR a dit:


> Bonsoir,
> J'ai retrouvé un autre fichier qui "traînait" (avec EasyFind) mais "Super Mario" est toujours là.
> Si quelqu'un a une idée.



Tu réinstalle SuperDocker et tu demandes une restauration.


----------



## PoorMonsteR (13 Juillet 2008)

jcfsw a dit:


> Tu réinstalle SuperDocker et tu demandes une restauration.


Je vais essayer. 
Merci. 

edit/Impeccable !


----------



## Christophe31 (15 Juillet 2008)

PoorMonsteR a dit:


> Je vais essayer.
> Merci.
> 
> edit/Impeccable !



Cela aurait été bien de nous dire si cela à fonctionné, car ça peux servir à d'autre.


----------



## PoorMonsteR (15 Juillet 2008)

jcfsw a dit:


> Cela aurait été bien de nous dire si cela à fonctionné, car ça peux servir à d'autre.





J'ai édité mon message peu après en disant "Impeccable ! "
Je pensais que c'était explicite.
Donc : j'ai cliqué sur l'icône "Restauration"



et ça m'a bien remis tous les paramètres d'origine.


----------



## Christophe31 (18 Juillet 2008)

PoorMonsteR a dit:


> J'ai édité mon message peu après en disant "Impeccable ! "
> Je pensais que c'était explicite.
> Donc : j'ai cliqué sur l'icône "Restauration"
> 
> ...




Excuse, j'avais pas vu le impeccable. Si cela a résolu ton problème c'est super.


----------



## Azaly (27 Juillet 2008)

link.javaux a dit:


> Pour Azaly;
> 
> il y a des docs séparator de ce types
> 
> ...



Comme je l'ai dit je veux un séparateur passage piéton pour aller avec le dock de Leopard...

Bah j'ai pas encore testé SuperDocker j'ai pas trop eu le temps puis j'y ai plus trop pensé en fait


----------



## ceslinstinct (27 Juillet 2008)

Azaly a dit:


> Comme je l'ai dit je veux un séparateur passage piéton pour aller avec le dock de Leopard...
> 
> Bah j'ai pas encore testé SuperDocker j'ai pas trop eu le temps puis j'y ai plus trop pensé en fait


Bonsoir

Une idée comme une autre, donc non testé.

Tu prend l'image du passage piétons (comme tu l'appelle) tu en fait une copie et tu renomme comme les séparateurs.

A toi de voir si tu veut tester, pour moi les séparateurs doivent être différents du séparateur Applications et stacks, fichiers ouverts.

Avec SuperDocker tu peut avoir des passages piétons différents (avec d'autres couleurs) de celui d'origine pour indiquer que c'est pas la même chose.

Moi comme le site macgeneration ne sont responsable si un échec, c'est toi qui décide.

Donne une réponse si ça marche, cela peut être utile a des personnes qui ont la même idée que toi.

@+


----------



## Azaly (28 Juillet 2008)

Quoi ça peut causer des problèmes ? On la trouve où l'image du séparateur ?


----------



## ceslinstinct (28 Juillet 2008)

Azaly a dit:


> Quoi ça peut causer des problèmes ? On la trouve où l'image du séparateur ?


Bonjour

Tu va modifier dans le dossier système, c'est a toi de faire attention.

A la racine du DD/Système/Bibliothèque/coreServices/Dock

Clic droit sur l'application Dock/Afficher le contenu du paquet/Contents/Resources/separator.png

@+


----------



## link.javaux (28 Juillet 2008)

Azaly a dit:


> Quoi ça peut causer des problèmes ? On la trouve où l'image du séparateur ?



y a des problèmes que quand tu commences à supprimer remplacer des trucs sans précausion


----------



## Jax - Ange Noir - (6 Août 2008)

Beaucoup de chouettes programmes! SuperDocker et OnyX : rien de tel.


----------



## kisco (6 Août 2008)

Azaly a dit:


> oui là c'est un peu complexe
> 
> y a pas un moyen plus simple ?
> 
> ...


C'est pas que c'est compliqué, c'est que par défaut on n'a pas le droit de modifier cet aspect précis du Dock. 
Mac OS X a moins d'options visibles de "customisation" que Windows, car c'est les ingénieurs d'Apple qui font des choix plutôt que de laisser 10000 cases à cocher pour l'utilisateur.

Au final c'est plus simple, mais il y a des choses imposées. 
Ceci dit, tu vois que dans ce cas c'est faisable, mais rien n'a été fait pour le faciliter.


----------



## baddexter (11 Août 2008)

@Azaly

Salut, 

Je te conseil de lire les tutoriaux de customisations avant de poser des questions donc tu ne comprendras même pas le 10% des réponses...

Ensuite, MacOs X est très simple d'utilisation si l'on sait ce que l'on fait... Il n'y a presque en aucun cas de la bidouille à faire, selon moi...

Ensuite les injures, les postes pour ne rien dire, etc...  sont à éviter sur ce forum, autrement je t'assure que tu auras souvent des questions sans réponses !

A bon entendeur et bonne continuation


----------



## flotow (11 Août 2008)

@baddexter: aller remplacer un PNG, j'appelle ca de la bidouille (surtout quand tu sais que le truc est planqué au fond de CoreServices...


----------



## baddexter (11 Août 2008)

Tucpasquic a dit:


> @baddexter: aller remplacer un PNG, j'appelle ca de la bidouille (surtout quand tu sais que le truc est planqué au fond de CoreServices...



pas besoin de remplacer un PNG, avec Leoparddocks, on peut le faire très facilement, en appuyant sur un bouton uniquement !


----------



## flotow (11 Août 2008)

effectivement 
mais bon, j'ai le dock de coté en bas, et ca me va


----------



## ivoyger (20 Janvier 2011)

Je remonte un ptit peu le topic plutôt que d'en ouvrir un nouveau !

Je suis recherche également la même chose, à savoir : un séparateur comme celui d'apple (en "passage piétons) à ajouter au dock !

Peux importe la bidouille à faire je suis partant !

Lorsque j'étais encore sous W$ j'avais mis RKLauncher, un dock qui était pas trop mal foutu et qui proposait cette option de mettre plusieurs séparateurs ! Et j'ai du mal à m'en séparer !!

P.S : je précise que les solutions tels que les icônes vides que proposent les app comme Onyx ou SuperDocker ne me conviennent pas ! 

Merci à vous ! =)


----------



## tenm4e (2 Février 2012)

Bonjour à tous,

Je déterre le sujet mais ça peut servir si jamais d'autres cherchent encore 

J'ai cherché pendant un moment moi aussi et je cherche toujours mais j'ai trouvé une petite astuce (pas très belle mais c'est déjà ça).
Je suis allé chercher le separator.png dans le dossier "core services" comme dit plus haut et j'en ai placé deux copies sur le bureau (par exemple). Ensuite j'ai renommé une copie avec une extension .app au lieu du .png, puis j'ai ouvert l'autre avec aperçu et j'ai copié toute l'image du séparateur et l'ai collé dans les informations de la première copie. Je sais pas si je suis très clair ^^
Pour finir j'ai placé "separator.app fraichement créé dans le dock ce qui donne à peu près la même chose.

C'est pas superbe mais ça dépanne 

Voilà, j'espère avoir aidé


----------



## thebiglebowsky (2 Février 2012)

ivoyger a dit:


> ... cette option de mettre plusieurs *séparateurs* ! Et j'ai du mal à m'en *séparer* !!


Normal qu'en mettant plusieurs séparateurs tu aies du mal à t'en séparer par la suite...:rateau:


----------



## wath68 (2 Février 2012)

tenm4e a dit:


> C'est pas superbe


C'est peu de le dire


----------



## tenm4e (2 Février 2012)

Il y en a pour qui ça fera l'affaire et qui s'en contenteront mais ça me "gène" un peu que ça ne soit pas pareil que le vrai séparateur...


----------



## Anonyme (2 Février 2012)

Moi m'sieur ! J'ai une question m'sieur ! J'aurais simplement voulu savoir si c'était possible de, via une commande par Terminal, foutre un blanc ou un autre séparateur permanent (non effaçable en le glissant hors du dock) sous Mac OS X Lion 10.7.3.

Merci à ceux qui me répondront et bonne nuit j'vais pioncer.


----------



## Jacques L (4 Octobre 2015)

Bonsoir à tous, déterrage en règle 

J'ai trouvé une ligne de commande dans Avosmac permettant de rajouter un espacement dans le dock, je l'ai tapé dans textEdit, mais comme c'est la reproduction d'un texte imprimé, je ne suis pas sûr du tout d'avoir utilisé les bons guillemets ou autre. Un initié du terminal pourrait-il me dire ce qu'il en pense?
defaults write com.apple.dock persistent-apps -array-add ‘{"tile-type"="spacer-tile";}’; killall Dock

Pour tout dire, j'ai rajouté des espaces avec Onyx, mais je les trouve bien larges et je voudrais voir si ceux-ci seraient plus étroits.

D'avance merci.


----------



## link.javaux (8 Octobre 2015)

Jacques L a dit:


> Bonsoir à tous, déterrage en règle
> 
> J'ai trouvé une ligne de commande dans Avosmac permettant de rajouter un espacement dans le dock, je l'ai tapé dans textEdit, mais comme c'est la reproduction d'un texte imprimé, je ne suis pas sûr du tout d'avoir utilisé les bons guillemets ou autre. Un initié du terminal pourrait-il me dire ce qu'il en pense?
> defaults write com.apple.dock persistent-apps -array-add ‘{"tile-type"="spacer-tile";}’; killall Dock
> ...



Tu peux télécharger cDock. C'est pas mal puissant comme app pour la custo de ton dock et tu trouveras notamment ce que tu recherches


----------



## Jacques L (8 Octobre 2015)

Merci, c'est sympa d'avoir répondu, mais je n'aime pas trop rajouter des applis complètes si une ligne de commande peut faire l'affaire


----------



## link.javaux (8 Octobre 2015)

fait un copier coller de ça dans le dock alors:

defaults write com.apple.dock persistent-apps -array-add '{"tile-type"="spacer-tile";}';killall Dock

Mais ça restera toujours la largeur d'une application


----------



## Jacques L (8 Octobre 2015)

merci beaucoup


----------

